# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  mROBerTO, small modular millirobot designed and implemented for swarm robotics, Department of Mechanical and Industrial Engineering, University of Toronto, Toronto, Canada

## Airicist

Developer - Department of Mechanical and Industrial Engineering

Autonomous Systems and Biomechatronics Lab --> Swarm Robotics and mROBerTO

----------


## Airicist

mROBerTO (milli-ROBot-TOronto) for Swarm Robotics

Published on Oct 12, 2016




> mROBerTO is a small (16 mm x 16 mm footprint) modular millirobot designed and implemented for swarm robotics. It is equipped with an ARM processor with built in wireless capabilities: Bluetooth 4.0 and ANT Wireless. It has rich sensing capabilities and the IR emitters and phototransistors allow mROBerTOs to send out modulated IR signals and uniquely determine proximity of nearby robots up to 150 mm. It moves using two small motors in the back and is configured as a differential drive robot exhibiting unicycle model. Using their sensing capabilities, mROBerTOs are able to exhibit collective behaviors autonomously in a decentralized manner.
> 
> First featured in 2016 IEEE/RSJ International Conference on Intelligent Robots and Systems (IROS) as 'mROBerTO: A Modular Millirobot for Swarm-Behavior Studies'.

----------


## Airicist

Article "mROBerTO: The modular millirobot for swarm behavior studies"

by Justin Kim
October 26, 2016

----------

